
USA country map divided by 1/3rds of Covid deaths - walterbell
https://www.reddit.com/r/MapPorn/comments/gfuvq3/usa_country_map_divided_by_13rds_of_covid_deaths/
======
Trasmatta
This was from 17 days ago, which is like a year in COVID terms. I'd be curious
if the map would still looks similar as of today.

